# A Piece of Heart



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is the blueprint of a slingshot i made some days ago.
This one ideal for Valentine' s Day.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ha. Good one


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Rapier.
Here the post with pictures i left some days ago: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14085-the-love-slingshot/


----------

